# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.2 released:

## mohamed73

*-Added Support for I8200, I9230.
-Added Support for new Security on Android Qualcomm phones.
-Added USB ONLY operations for several models (no need S7070 RJ45 cable) -Fixed G3815 unlocking bug.  Is HIGHLY recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area*

----------

